# Faut-il protéger son Apple Watch ?



## Dredriban (30 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour ! 

Je compte me prendre une Apple Watch Sport Série 2 42 mm pour Noël. Et je commence à faire du repérage pour tout cela. La question que je me pose est la suivante : Faut-il protéger son Apple Watch ? Si oui, quels sont les accessoires (marques, modèles) que vous recommandez ? 

Je sais que c'est une question qui fait débat et que certains ont déjà un avis bien tranché sur la question (Non pas de protection) mais je n'arrive pas à me décider. En effet, j'ai déjà eu plusieurs montres à mon poignet et je sais par expérience qu'une rayure sur l'écran ou contour de la montre est vite arrivé (Notamment à l'université sans faire exprès où je cogne ma montre contre la table en relevant mes poignets). Je prends soins de mes affaires mais quasiment toutes mes montres ont des petites rayures sur l'écran, ou une petite rayure sur le contour. Ceci est la première chose. La seconde, c'est que je compte l'utiliser pour faire du sport. De la musculation en particulier (Avoir mon chrono sur moi). Le soucis c'est que là aussi, en changeant les poids, avec les barres etc ... Je ne suis pas à l'abris d'une rayure/chocs. 

Du coup, que suis-je censé faire ? Croire à la robustesse de la montre (Pourtant la fragilité du modèle Sport semblait être pas mal évoqué sur internet) ou prendre un film ? Coque ? 

Qu'en pensez-vous ? 

PS1 : Question HS mais sachant que je veux la prendre pour Noël, à partir de quand je dois la commander avec les stocks tout ça ... 

PS2 : La montre est étanche, ok. Mais j'ai lu que se doucher avec (Avec le contact du gel douche et autre) elle n'aimait pas trop ça. Vrai ? 

PS3 : Si coque/film il y a, quelque chose me garanti qu'eux aillent dans l'eau ? 

Merci à vous ! Bonne soirée !


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Septembre 2016)

Oh là ! Mais tu te fais du mal ! Si tu es à ce point soucieux eh bien ne l'achète pas ! Et si tu es aussi précautionneux que tu l'écris, alors tu n'as pas de soucis à te faire.
Bonne chance !


----------



## Dredriban (30 Septembre 2016)

J'ai beau être précautionneux, cela n'empêche pas les micro-rayures sur mes montres actuelles (Et encore je ne les utilise pas pour le sport).


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Septembre 2016)

Je suis précautionneux: aucune de mes montres n'est franchement rayée (ni le verre ni le boitier) et aucune n'a de protection particulière. J'ai commandé une W2 et je ne la protègerai pas. Si elle venait à se rayer (espérant que ce soit bénin) je ne me prendrai pas plus la tête pour çà. Il faut relativiser quand même hein. Et puis qqs rayures ne sont pas une catastrophe, ça patine la montre lui donnant du vécu.


----------



## Dredriban (30 Septembre 2016)

Tu as sans doute raison ! Je me fais du soucis pour rien, même si je t'avoue qu'avoir 450 euros au poignet, t'as envie d'y faire attention d'autant plus que tu t'en sers pour d'autres choses que l'heure. Les matériaux de l'AW2 sont censés être plus résistants ?


----------



## fousfous (30 Septembre 2016)

Dredriban a dit:


> Tu as sans doute raison ! Je me fais du soucis pour rien, même si je t'avoue qu'avoir 450 euros au poignet, t'as envie d'y faire attention d'autant plus que tu t'en sers pour d'autres choses que l'heure. Les matériaux de l'AW2 sont censés être plus résistants ?


Non pas plus résistant, mais pour ne pas avoir fait particulièrement attention à la mienne elle est encore en très bonne état et pas rayé. C'est vraiment solide


----------



## Dredriban (30 Septembre 2016)

Ah bon ? Je t'avoue qu'en lisant plusieurs tests et avis, la qualité de la Sport était des fois critiquée justement qualifiée de trop fragile. 

(Sinon pour les PS)


----------



## Vanton (1 Octobre 2016)

Combien vaut ta voiture et quelles protections lui as tu mises ? [emoji846] Voilà une question pertinente : pourquoi tout le monde panique à l'idée que son produit Apple ait une micro rayure quelque part ? Qu'est ce que ces produits ont de si particulier qu'il faille les protéger plus que tous les autres ? [emoji57]



Dredriban a dit:


> Du coup, que suis-je censé faire ? Croire à la robustesse de la montre (Pourtant la fragilité du modèle Sport semblait être pas mal évoqué sur internet) ou prendre un film ? Coque ?
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?
> 
> ...



Une watch c'est du verre et du métal. Donc oui ça casse... Surtout si tu l'attaques à la boule de pétanque d'ailleurs... [emoji57] Mais ce n'est pas une bulle de savon non plus ! Un coup de vent ne cassera pas la vitre !

Pour les commandes tous les ans Apple met en place un calendrier des dates de commande à respecter pour avoir le produit à temps pour noël. Attends début novembre pour en savoir plus. 

Les joints n'aiment ni le chlore ni le sel ni les savons et solvants. Bien rincer sa montre après la piscine et éviter la douche où elle n'a de toute façon qu'un intérêt limité. Ça évitera une dégradation de l'étanchéité dans le temps. 

Rien ne te garantit que les films ne se décollent pas dans l'eau d'une piscine. Sauf si le vendeur l'indique.


----------



## Dredriban (1 Octobre 2016)

Tu n'as pas tort ! Pour le coup, MAC, iPhone, iPad, j'ai tout qui est protégé. Après certes, tous les appareils non-protégés tiennent bien, mais nous ne sommes pas à l'appris de micro-rayures. A relativiser, sans doute, ce ne sont que des petites rayures. Mais le modèle Sport n'est pas si fragile que ça du coup ? 

Merci pour le reste ! Du coup, utilisable dans la piscine (Malgré le chlore) mais pas dans la douche et la mer ?


----------



## Vanton (1 Octobre 2016)

D'après certains ici qui semblent bien s'y connaître il faut vraiment éviter les gels douche et assimilé qui dégradent rapidement les joints en les asséchant.

Le sel marin c'est comme le chlore... Avec modération et bon rinçage à l'eau claire après. 

La sport est fragile... comme un iPhone. Ni plus ni moins. Des gens l'ont cassée par manque de chance. Les chutes ne pardonnent pas grand chose. D'autres ont fait des marques sur l'alu, des rayures sur l'écran... Comme sur tout bon smartphone Apple qui se respecte [emoji6] 

Mais on n'a pas assisté à une hécatombe ! Des fleuves de larmes charriant des Apple Watch défigurées [emoji846] Nan, rien de tout ça. Quelques pocs, quelques rayures si on est maladroit. Et des centaines de milliers de watch en état très correct malgré l'absence de protection.


----------



## Dredriban (1 Octobre 2016)

Merci ! Ok du coup une fois après la piscine en plus du système d'évacuation faut rincer à l'eau ? Tu vas rire, mais j'ai toujours bien protégé mes iPhones et je pense qu'il n'y a jamais eu de micro-rayures dessus, enfin je crois ! Moi je parle juste de léger choc du poignet contre une table, mur, métal ou autre. 

Bref, en soit, l'AW c'est l'appareil d'Apple qu'il faut le moins protéger ?


----------



## Vanton (1 Octobre 2016)

Disons que c'est pas juste un appareil qu'on trimbale dans une poche... 

En soit elle est aussi fragile qu'un iPhone et donc si tu veux la garder vraiment en état neuf tu devras la protéger... 

Mais c'est pas un truc que tu planques dans un sac la plupart du temps, c'est aussi un bijou, un bracelet que tu as au poignet toute la journée et que les gens voient. Tu peux partir du principe que c'est avant tout utilitaire. Mais dans l'esprit des gens ça reste une montre. Un truc censé être beau. Et donc pas avec des protections partout... Apple propose des centaines de combinaisons de bracelets, c'est vraiment aussi un accessoire de mode. C'est pas qu'un outil, pour moi. C'est vraiment une montre. 80% du temps c'est une montre


----------



## fousfous (1 Octobre 2016)

Et sur elle ne risque pas de tomber comme un iPhone à tendance à le faire, puisqu'elle est accroché à ton poignet


----------



## Dredriban (1 Octobre 2016)

Merci. Mais en soit elle résiste à des petits chocs ou le risque de micro-rayures est le même ?


----------



## fousfous (1 Octobre 2016)

Oui elle résiste très bien aux chocs


----------



## Vanton (1 Octobre 2016)

Je peux parler que pour la version saphir... Et elle s'en sort pas trop mal ! Je n'arrête pas de la cogner (gentiment) à droite et à gauche et pour le moment rien à signaler niveau de la vitre. 

La partie inox en revanche est un aimant à marques...


----------



## Dredriban (1 Octobre 2016)

Ah même sur un modèle supérieur la partie inox craint ? Je n'imagine pas sur le modèle Sport. Je dois faire une psychose. Mais tout le monde semble averti et semble parfaitement connaître la fragilité potentielle de la montre et pourtant quasiment tout le monde est unanime : Il ne faut pas la protéger. XD


----------



## Vanton (2 Octobre 2016)

En fait le problème est différent. Le boîtier alu résiste bien aux griffures mais mal aux chocs. L'inox c'est l'inverse. Il bronche pas trop en cas de léger coup mais il se raye à la moindre caresse


----------



## fousfous (2 Octobre 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> En fait le problème est différent. Le boîtier alu résiste bien aux griffures mais mal aux chocs. L'inox c'est l'inverse. Il bronche pas trop en cas de léger coup mais il se raye à la moindre caresse


Niveau choc l'aluminium ca résiste quand meme pas mal
En tout cas le boitier aluminium est celui qui a le moins de chance de se marquer, et puis ma vitre est niquel


----------



## Dredriban (2 Octobre 2016)

Si je comprends bien, le problème ce n'est pas l'écran mais le contour en alu ? Il est si fragile que ça aux moindres chocs ? 

Question annexe, autant l'iPhone est un téléphone et il est logique de le changer tous les 2-3 ans. Autant là une montre comme vous dites, ça doit se garder plus, non ?


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Octobre 2016)

La montre se gardera t elle plus ? fais confiance à Apple pour te persuader du contraire !


----------



## Vanton (2 Octobre 2016)

En tout cas la première est restée un an et demi au catalogue. C'est plus que les autres produits, surtout pour un lancement. On va voir si ce rythme est conservé avec les Series 2


----------



## Dredriban (2 Octobre 2016)

Ok, merci. Donc au final le seul problème est le truc en alu' ?  xD


----------



## guymauve (2 Octobre 2016)

Le contour du cadran est identique d'une version à l'autre ?


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Octobre 2016)

Oui, pour la 38 vs 38 et pour la 42 vs 42.
Ceci dit il me semble que sur la série2 le boitier est identique mais le verre est plus bombé/haut que sur la 1ere W.


----------



## Dredriban (2 Octobre 2016)

Yep mais c'est le contour qui pose problème, pas le verre non ?


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Octobre 2016)

Dredriban a dit:


> Yep mais c'est le contour qui pose problème, pas le verre non ?


Que veux tu dire par le contour ? tu parles du verre ou du boitier ?


----------



## Dredriban (2 Octobre 2016)

Du boîtier !


----------



## jmaubert (2 Octobre 2016)

Dredriban a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Je compte me prendre une Apple Watch Sport Série 2 42 mm pour Noël. Et je commence à faire du repérage pour tout cela. La question que je me pose est la suivante : Faut-il protéger son Apple Watch ? Si oui, quels sont les accessoires (marques, modèles) que vous recommandez ?
> 
> ...


Bonsoir,
En ce qui concerne la musculation, j'utilise la montre depuis 7 mois à raison de 4 séances par semaine et elle ne porte strictement aucune marque. Si tu évites de lancer des haltères sur la montre, elle devrait tenir le choc !


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Octobre 2016)

Dredriban a dit:


> Du boîtier !



Il n'est pas plus fragile que celui d'une autre montre; donc à toi de voir. Mais franchement tu te fais bien du souci là où la grande majorité reste zen... Sois ZEN !!


----------



## Dredriban (2 Octobre 2016)

Oui tu as sans doute raison ! Je vais finir sans protection. Ah bonne nouvelle pour le sport !


----------



## Vanton (2 Octobre 2016)

Si tu as tendance à être très maladroit et à taper dans tout ce qui passe, puisque tu es maniaque tu devrais la protéger. Si par contre il n'y a pas de problème particulier, laisse la vivre en paix [emoji57]


----------



## Dredriban (3 Octobre 2016)

Par protéger t'entends film + coque ? Après le problème c'est de savoir si tout ça est compatible dans l'eau. 

Après je ne peux dire que je ne cogne jamais mes montres, souvent je les cogne contre la table en cours.


----------



## Dredriban (3 Octobre 2016)

SI je devais prendre une protection, c'est quoi le moins pire ? Je ne sais pas encore quel sera mon choix mais je veux être prêt à tout ! 

J'avais vu ça : 

Film : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B0...iveASIN=B00NFZ212C&linkCode=as2&tag=stuffi-21

Mais pas en verre trempé. 

Coque : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B0...iveASIN=B00UVSNQPM&linkCode=as2&tag=stuffi-21


Accessoire : https://www.amazon.fr/Bracelet-PUGO...ff-21&linkId=31d228d8cc5b6ac9ce49ccd4c243aff4


----------



## Vanton (3 Octobre 2016)

Y a cogner et cogner... Si c'est juste un petit choc contre une table en bois, le risque est minime. Si c'est contre du métal ou du verre et que tu fais un geste très ample tu augmentes le risque. Perso y a une table en verre chez mes parents et je m'en sers de bureau de temps en temps quand j'y passe. L'autre jour j'étais pas très concentré et j'ai dû cogner ma montre au moins 5 fois contre la vitre en levant le poignet, avec un geste assez franc... Ça fait un bruit particulièrement stressant mais l'impact n'était pas assez violent et aucun problème au final. J'ai aussi déjà chopé des poignées de porte, sans souci. Et souvent quand je mets le bras dans un espace étroit, pour récupérer un objet qui serait passé sous un meuble par exemple, il n'est pas rare que ça tape aussi. Le saphir est censé être moins résistant aux chocs que le verre mais la vitre est toujours parfaitement intacte.


----------



## Dredriban (3 Octobre 2016)

Oui pour le coup les protections sont vraiment moches. Maintenant vient la question du film qui lui ne change pas le style ? 

Bilan des courses ? Aucune trace pour toi ? Rayures ? 

D'ailleurs petite question annexe. Le modèle Nike semble pas et le bracelet plus adapté au sport. Est-ce que cela ne vaut pas le coup d'acheter ce modèle et des bracelets de rechange comme celui que j'ai mis, ou aucune vraie différence ?


----------



## Mag78 (3 Octobre 2016)

J'ai trouvé à la fnac un film de marque Zagg invisible Shield HD à 9.90€ il me semble (dispo en magasin) , il est invisible et couvre les bords arrondis. Assez facile à mettre en place. Pour l'instant j'en suis contente.


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Octobre 2016)

Mag78 a dit:


> J'ai trouvé à la fnac un film de marque Zagg invisible ......



Bravo, car il n'est pas facile à trouver !


----------



## peyret (3 Octobre 2016)

Hum.... sur le crépi béton, j'ai des doutes que l'écran ne soit pas rayé.....


----------



## Vanton (3 Octobre 2016)

Moi sur l'écran saphir je n'ai que d'infimes micro rayures que je peine à voir. Il faut que la montre soit exposée à un éclairage vif et de biais et que j'y colle mon nez (je suis myope, ça aide à voir de très près) pour tenter de les voir.

Par contre le cadre en inox il a bien vécu lui... Je l'avais depuis même pas deux mois quand je l'ai fait frotter contre la porte en alu d'un hôtel... Et depuis, entre les frottements avec les vêtements, avec ma table de chevet, avec un peu tout ce qui passe trop près... Bah c'est plus le beau miroir que c'était avant (les photos mettent volontairement en avant les défauts, ça se voit beaucoup moins à distance normale).


----------



## Locke (3 Octobre 2016)

@Vanton
Tu as l'honnêteté de reconnaître que cela est du à un usage normal, comme avec n'importe quelle montre. 

Ceci pour dire à tous ceux qui se plaignent, qu'il devraient ranger leur Watch dans un coffre-fort, une cloche en verre, histoire de ne pas avoir une seule rayure. Toutes ces protections me dépasse pour tous les matériels Apple et vous faites le jeu de tous les fabricants de protection qui sont de plus ou moins de bonne qualité. 

Faites-vous la même avec votre moto ou voiture ?


----------



## peyret (3 Octobre 2016)

Locke a dit:


> @Vanton
> Tu as l'honnêteté de reconnaître que cela est du à un usage normal, comme avec n'importe quelle montre.
> 
> Ceci pour dire à tous ceux qui se plaignent, qu'il devraient ranger leur Watch dans un coffre-fort, une cloche en verre, histoire de ne pas avoir une seule rayure. Toutes ces protections me dépasse pour tous les matériels Apple et vous faites le jeu de tous les fabricants de protection qui sont de plus ou moins bonne de qualité.
> ...


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Octobre 2016)

Quelques conseils pour le nettoyage des montres et bracelets:
http://blog.chic-time.com/comment-enlever-les-rayures-de-ma-montre/
ou encore là:
http://forumamontres.forumactif.com...re-disparaitre-les-rayures-sur-bracelet-metal


----------



## Dredriban (3 Octobre 2016)

Merci ! Bon oui, ça reste une montre. Vous avez sans doute raison ! Et du coup, vous êtes du même avis au niveau des films de protection (Ça ne se voit pas, ça !). Quelqu'un pour m'éclairer sur la version Nike ? Juste le bracelet qui change, mieux ? Sinon, @Vanton, toi c'est le modèle au-dessus que tu as du coup ?


----------



## Vanton (3 Octobre 2016)

Oui c'est l'ancien modèle classique. 
Pour les films je trouve que ça se voit un minimum parce que la vitre étant courbe sur les bords la plupart des fabricants ont décidé de faire un film qui se pose uniquement sur la partie plate. Mais vu le prix que ça coute, si ça te rassure tu peux toujours en poser un. Quitte à le virer plus tard si tu vois que ça sert à rien ou qu'il s'abime et devient moche. 

Pour la version Nike elle n'est pas encore sortie donc les infos sont rares. À priori elle n'a de différent que son (immonde... :-D) bracelet et l'interface, qui est particulièrement dédiée au sport.


----------



## Dredriban (3 Octobre 2016)

Merci ! Donc techniquement, ton modèle est plus solide que le modèle Sport ? (Bon les 200 euros d'écart, si je ne m'abuse, font trop mal pour ça xD). Merci pour l'avis des films, mais au final, c'est le moins utile si je comprends bien, sachant que la fragilité du boîtier est supérieure à celle de l'écran. Je sens que je vais finir à nu ... Enfin, la montre !  

Et le bracelet est censé être plus adapté pour le sport que la Sport ? Ok, vraiment que pour le sport de ce que tu m'en dis. Je resterai sur l'AW Sport 42 alors. D'ailleurs, que penses-tu des bracelets de rechange, comme j'ai mis le lien plus haut ? Cela vaut le coup ? 

Et en terme d'investissement, tu me disais que l'AW avait duré 1,5 avant qu'Apple ne propose un nouveau modèle. En terme de durée (Un iPhone ça doit être 2-3 ans, un MAC dans les 5-6 ans) tu pourrais la chiffrer sur l'AW ? Comme vous le dites, c'est une montre, et une montre c'est censé se garder longtemps et ce n'est pas forcément quelque chose auquel on pense.

En tout cas, merci de votre patience et de vos conseils !


----------



## Locke (3 Octobre 2016)

Dredriban a dit:


> et une montre c'est censé se garder longtemps et ce n'est pas forcément quelque chose auquel on pense.


Une montre classique oui, mais pour moi en aucun cas, une montre connectée sera obsolète au bout de deux ans.


----------



## fousfous (3 Octobre 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Une montre classique oui, mais pour moi en aucun cas, une montre connectée sera obsolète au bout de deux ans.


Au bout de 2 ans faut pas exagérer quand meme


----------



## peyret (3 Octobre 2016)

encore + sûr....


----------



## Dredriban (3 Octobre 2016)

J'avoue. XD 2 ans comme l'iPhone du coup ?


----------



## Vanton (4 Octobre 2016)

Dredriban a dit:


> Merci ! Donc techniquement, ton modèle est plus solide que le modèle Sport ? (Bon les 200 euros d'écart, si je ne m'abuse, font trop mal pour ça xD). Merci pour l'avis des films, mais au final, c'est le moins utile si je comprends bien, sachant que la fragilité du boîtier est supérieure à celle de l'écran. Je sens que je vais finir à nu ... Enfin, la montre !
> 
> Et le bracelet est censé être plus adapté pour le sport que la Sport ? Ok, vraiment que pour le sport de ce que tu m'en dis. Je resterai sur l'AW Sport 42 alors. D'ailleurs, que penses-tu des bracelets de rechange, comme j'ai mis le lien plus haut ? Cela vaut le coup ?
> 
> Et en terme d'investissement, tu me disais que l'AW avait duré 1,5 avant qu'Apple ne propose un nouveau modèle. En terme de durée (Un iPhone ça doit être 2-3 ans, un MAC dans les 5-6 ans) tu pourrais la chiffrer sur l'AW ? Comme vous le dites, c'est une montre, et une montre c'est censé se garder longtemps et ce n'est pas forcément quelque chose auquel on pense.



Le modèle inox saphir n'est pas plus résistant. La vitre craint moins les rayures mais davantage les chocs que celle en verre. Pour le boîtier, il est plus facile à rayer. Par contre il marque sans doute moins les chocs. Il n'y a pas un modèle plein de qualités et l'autre plein de défauts. Il n'y a que des compromis. 

Par contre fais gaffe, elle n'existe plus la dénomination "Sport" [emoji6] On a des Series 1 alu ou des Series 2 alu à bracelet Sport et des modèles Nike+. Mais plus d'Apple Watch Sport. 

Le bracelet Sport, en revanche, a tendance à faire transpirer. Le matériau est agréable, pas trop fragile (mieux vaut éviter les couleurs claires...) et était donc assez passe partout, ce qui explique qu'Apple l'ait utilisé sur les watch Sport, les watch classiques d'entrée de gamme et même sur les watch Edition ! Il est même fourni comme bracelet de sport avec les watch Hermès. Il a fait ses preuves. Je pense que la version Nike+ est une légère évolution conçue pour évacuer eau et transpiration plus facilement. Et lui donner un look vraiment (trop...) sportif. 

Pour la durée de vie des watch on sait pas encore. Apple a pour le moment mis à jour la gamme tous les 6 mois. Présentation en septembre 2014, sortie annoncée en mars 2015, mise à jour des bracelets et ajout de couleurs de boîtier en septembre 2015, mise à jour des bracelets et ajout de celui en nylon tressé en mars 2016, sortie des nouveaux modèles en septembre 2016. C'est réglé comme du papier à musique. Est-ce qu'Apple restera sur ces mises à jour tous les 6 mois ? Je pense... Est-ce que le modèle actuel sera commercialisé 1 an et demi avant son remplacement comme le premier ? Pas certain... Mais possible. 

Quant à la durée de vie effective du produit... Ceux d'Apple vieillissent bien donc c'est dur à prévoir. Tu dis qu'un iPhone peut tenir 2/3 ans mais on croise encore régulièrement des iPhone 4 et 4S. Et globalement un 5S ou même un 5C tournaient pas mal du tout sous iOS 9. Des produits sortis y a 3 ans justement et qui ne sont pas du tout morts. 

L'Apple watch v1 était très limitée et vieillira peut-être moins bien. Cela dit l'Apple Care+ des modèles Edition les couvrait pour 3 ans. Plus que la couverture des iPhone. Mais les nouveaux modèles je m'inquiète pas. On pourra probablement les porter encore dans 5 ans.


----------



## Dredriban (4 Octobre 2016)

Merci Vanton ! Du coup pour toi le bracelet Sport a fait ses preuves en terme de sport et de port quotidien ? Oui parce que vu le bracelet que j'ai trouvé sur Amazon et que j'ai mis, si le bracelet de la Nike était plus adaptée, je l'aurai prise pour ensuite changer de bracelet quand je ne fais pas de sport. Mais si tu me dis qu'elle est vraiment accès sport (D'ailleurs connais-tu la qualité de ces. bracelets annexes vendus ne venant pas du site officiel ?). 

Si c'est pour 5 ans au moins, ça me va comme investissement.


----------



## jmaubert (4 Octobre 2016)

Locke a dit:


> @Vanton
> Tu as l'honnêteté de reconnaître que cela est du à un usage normal, comme avec n'importe quelle montre.
> 
> Ceci pour dire à tous ceux qui se plaignent, qu'il devraient ranger leur Watch dans un coffre-fort, une cloche en verre, histoire de ne pas avoir une seule rayure. Toutes ces protections me dépasse pour tous les matériels Apple et vous faites le jeu de tous les fabricants de protection qui sont de plus ou moins de bonne qualité.
> ...


J'en connais quelques uns dont la pire crainte est la moindre trace de rayures sur la peinture de leur voiture, qui vérifient des centaines de fois pendant la journée et se garent le plus loin possible des autres !
En ce qui concerne un portable qui est plus fragile et plus enclin à chuter vu son utilisation plus intensive, je comprends que l'on mette une protection. Pour la montre, par contre, çà ne m'est jamais venu à l'idée et, après une utilisation de 6mois ( au sport-musculation et cardio- ) elle est dans un excellent état.


----------



## Vanton (4 Octobre 2016)

Dredriban a dit:


> Merci Vanton ! Du coup pour toi le bracelet Sport a fait ses preuves en terme de sport et de port quotidien ? Oui parce que vu le bracelet que j'ai trouvé sur Amazon et que j'ai mis, si le bracelet de la Nike était plus adaptée, je l'aurai prise pour ensuite changer de bracelet quand je ne fais pas de sport. Mais si tu me dis qu'elle est vraiment accès sport (D'ailleurs connais-tu la qualité de ces. bracelets annexes vendus ne venant pas du site officiel ?).
> 
> Si c'est pour 5 ans au moins, ça me va comme investissement.



Pas testé de bracelet tiers. Je suis resté fidèle à Apple, tous mes bracelets sont authentiques. 

Sur Amazon et ailleurs on trouve de tout : des designs originaux mais le plus souvent des copies des modèles d'Apple (pour ne pas dire des contrefaçons...), de qualité correcte comme de qualité épouvantable. Il y a tellement d'offres diverses qu'il est impossible de donner un avis


----------



## El0diieD (4 Octobre 2016)

Personnellement, j'ai la mienne depuis plus de 2 mois (AW série 1 sport) et elle n'est que très peu abimé, un petit coup à légèrement abimé un angle mais sinon rien, et c'est pas faut de la cogner ... 
Le bracelet sport (que j'ai de couleur beige/blanc donc vraiment clair) j'avais mis de la coloration dessus, je l'ai lavé et hop ni vu ni connu


----------



## Vanton (4 Octobre 2016)

Ça existait pas les Series 1 y a deux mois... [emoji6] C'est une V1 que tu as.


----------



## El0diieD (4 Octobre 2016)

Je me suis comprise moi même, pardon si je me suis mal exprimé. 
Oui j'ai la 1ère  Watch qui est sortie,  et elle est très bien déjà et n'est pas si fragile qu'on a pu le dire.


----------



## Dredriban (4 Octobre 2016)

Merci des avis ! Les bracelets authentiques tu les paies chères j'imagine pour le coup ?


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Octobre 2016)

Pour le coût tu veux dire !
Va donc faire un tour sur le site d'Apple et tu verras ce que vaut le coup/coût d’œil !


----------



## Locke (4 Octobre 2016)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Pour le coût tu veux dire !


Il aurait pu écrire coût, cela aurait changé le sens, mais les deux versions sont possibles.


----------



## Dredriban (4 Octobre 2016)

Ouais c'est chère ! XD


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Octobre 2016)

Mais, c'était de l'humour...


----------



## Locke (4 Octobre 2016)

Faut bien en rajouter un peu.


----------



## Dredriban (5 Octobre 2016)

Ahaha ! Comme tu dis !


----------



## Dredriban (9 Octobre 2016)

Yo ! Question annexe ! Après le sport, tout ça, tout ça, ça ne nettoie comment ? J'enlève le bracelet et la passe sous l'eau ?


----------



## fousfous (9 Octobre 2016)

Tu as quoi comme bracelet, parce que tu peux aussi le passer sous l'eau si tu veux


----------



## Vanton (9 Octobre 2016)

Oui


----------



## Dredriban (10 Octobre 2016)

Ça sera celle Sport du coup ? Et utiliser la fonction pour évacuer l'eau du coup ? Et ça après chaque séance ? Merci


----------



## guymauve (1 Novembre 2016)

Je me demandais si vous protégiez le contour de votre apple watch avec un système semblable à celui-ci :


----------



## Dredriban (2 Novembre 2016)

Ah ouais ça semble discret n'empêche. Bon c'est con, j'étais convaincu de mon futur achat mais me voici presque à hésiter d'investir dedans. Je me dis qu'une fois acquise, je mettrai sans doute de côté toutes mes autres montres. De plus, j'ai peur de l'obsolescence programmée qui fait qu'elle va tenir que 2 ans alors qu'une montre ça se garde longtemps.


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Novembre 2016)

Ta montre connectée aura sensiblement la même durée de vie qu'un iphone (son obsolescence est conditionnée à la durée de vie de la batterie) Donc, rien de comparable avec une montre classique.


----------



## Dredriban (2 Novembre 2016)

Merci. Du coup 2-3 ans ? Cela me préoccupe un peu. Déjà que c'est un gadget qui peut être utile mais se dire que dans 2-3 ans, tout comme le téléphone, il faudra changer m'effraie un peu. :/


----------



## guymauve (2 Novembre 2016)

Dredriban a dit:


> Ah ouais ça semble discret n'empêche. Bon c'est con, j'étais convaincu de mon futur achat mais me voici presque à hésiter d'investir dedans. Je me dis qu'une fois acquise, je mettrai sans doute de côté toutes mes autres montres. De plus, j'ai peur de l'obsolescence programmée qui fait qu'elle va tenir que 2 ans alors qu'une montre ça se garde longtemps.



C'est un consommable comme tout autre produit high-tech. 

Perso la protection c'est liée à mon côté maniaque. J'aime avoir des objets nickels mais les protections dénaturent la beauté de l'objet.


----------



## Dredriban (4 Novembre 2016)

Yep je suis d'accord. Encore changer un téléphone, un ordi', ok, mais comme vous le dites là c'est une montre. Je ne sais pas si je psychote pour rien mais cela ne vous freine pas à l'achat ?


----------



## guymauve (4 Novembre 2016)

Non perso pas du tout. Je le prends comme un consommable et pas comme un investissement.


----------



## GenreDown (4 Novembre 2016)

Il existe une solution pour protéger l'écran et qui semble selon moi être la meilleure (bien que non testée).
C'est ce film de protection d'écran de la marque ArmorSuit et ça a l'air d'être le SEUL à recouvrir intégralement l'écran de la montre, les coins y compris.

Voici une vidéo : 





Le résultat a l'air vraiment top et discret. Mais pour les obtenir en France... bon courage. Je me demande pourquoi aucun revendeur n'y porte d'interêt, notamment sur Amazon France.


----------



## guymauve (4 Novembre 2016)

Excellent cette protection merci


----------



## Dredriban (6 Novembre 2016)

Oui il faut le prendre comme un consommable mais c'est vrai que ça fait mal de penser que dans 3 ans faudra remettre 400 euros. XD


----------



## Apple.Geek (6 Novembre 2016)

Moi perso je ne protège pas mon AW... Il suffit d'être un minimum précautionneux et tout va bien. Et quand on y pense ce serait ridicule de protéger une Rolex (qui coûte 10X plus cher qu'une AW sport...)


----------



## guymauve (6 Novembre 2016)

Je pense que je vais juste prendre une protection d'écran mais pas de contour.


----------



## Bartho34 (25 Août 2018)

Perso Apple Watch 42 mm totalement explosee 4 mois après achats après chute à plat sur carrelage depuis un meuble de 70 cm de haut !!! ( retirée à l’occasion pour la douche) pas de prise en charge Apple près de 270 euros d’en reparation  payée pas l’assurance casse de ma banque) cher et pas cher à l’an fois car ils m’en ont renvoyé une neuve..
Depuis je n’en l’enlève plus de peur de la casser ( Kitesurf, bain, douche , plongeon (3m) piscine et nage libre eń mer quasi 15 jj/mois. Une fois un poc d’une Haltère dessus et pas de dégât à déplorer après 6 mois de ce traitement ( ni la’ vitre ni la coque) . Snow prévu avec vacances prochaines ( appli sympas de mesure  de vitesse, saut , parcours et musique + appli santé  sont sympas ( plus l´heure évidement appel main libre aussi parfoi ça dépanne. Siri pas convaincu.. ( sms qu’on ne peut pas corriger si fautes etc) nécessite d’avoir du réseau etc....


----------



## LaJague (26 Août 2018)

J’ai la protection écran qui couvre les bords rien à redire invisible et efficace


----------



## chris! (30 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour.

Je vais acheter l’applewatch, probablement la version alu qui est plus dans mon budget.

D’autre part, apparemment la version alu est plus solide mais l'écran serait plus sensible aux chocs et pourrait casser.

La question est quelle est la meilleure protection.

Quels sont vos avis et conseils ?

Merci.


----------



## fousfous (30 Septembre 2018)

Non c'est l'écran de la version acier qui est plus sensible au choc, celui de l'alu peut se rayer par contre.


----------



## chris! (16 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour.

Je ne trouve toujours pas de protection Spigen pour la série 4.

Avez-vous une autre marque à conseiller ?


----------



## synapse19 (7 Novembre 2018)

personne ne met de protection sur AW 4 alu ....?


----------



## fousfous (7 Novembre 2018)

synapse19 a dit:


> personne ne met de protection sur AW 4 alu ....?


Je ne compte pas faire.


----------



## love_leeloo (26 Avril 2019)

j'utilise celle là : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B07JZ8FMHH/


----------



## Tony 11 (22 Mai 2019)

LaJague a dit:


> J’ai la protection écran qui couvre les bords rien à redire invisible et efficace


Bonjour vous avez pris quel modèle de protection d écran sachant que le choix est vaste et la qualité souvent pas au rendez vous . Merci d avance


----------



## Flavien13 (25 Novembre 2019)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je possède une jolie Watch série 5 et ce matin j’ai fait la plus belle des rayures possibles... mais ce n’est pas la première et au bout de deux mois d’utilisation cela m’embête au prix de cette dernière.

je voulais savoir si quelqu’un utilise une quelconque protection pour sa Watch et avoir son avis.

Vu comme c’est parti je me demande à quoi ressemblera la montre dans deux ans..


----------



## MoOx (2 Décembre 2019)

J'ai réussi a rayer ma watch 2j après l'avoir mise, sachant que j'ai très peu bougé sur ces 2 j (je bosse de chez moi) et que je n'ai pris aucun "choc" violent sur ces 2j, un peu dég meme si la rayure est pas folle (pas trop dérangeante...

J'ai tenté la protection clipsable spigen, ca tient pas bien, ca se déclipse trop souvent, renvoyé. Passer votre chemin sur ca.

Après avoir fait le tour je vais partir sur du rinoshield, fat, pas ultra belle mais efficace. Je suis maladroit et bourrin et j'ai pas envie d'avoir un truc défoncé dans 3mois... Et la gris sidéral après 15j perds déjà de son "gris" à certain endroit.

Osef de puristes et de leur "oh mais une coque c'est la honteeee mdrrrr krkrkr" je vais protéger ça, ne serait ce que pour moi (osef de la revente perso), ne pas avoir l'impression d'avoir un truc trop fragile (meme si en surface) qui fait trop vite "vieux"... Je préfère protéger que avoir cette sensation d'user/abimé qui va trop vite donner envie de changer (oh mais 2 ans c'est trop court, une watch peut se garder 10/20 ans, alors peut etre pas une smartwatch, mais je compte bien la garder 4/5 ans mini et encore l'offrir à quelqu'un ensuite (un gamin ou quelqu'un qui ne cherche pas du neuf à tout prix...))


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2019)

Aucune protection sur la mienne


----------



## yabr (2 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Aucune protection sur la mienne


Aucun gros dégâts sur la mienne  ,mais j’avoue que j’en suis presque esclave ...je contrôle tous mes mouvement et je retire la watch ,lors de travaux difficiles ....
Cela dit cadran éteint et éclairage en incidence rasante ,on décèle de microscopiques rayures sur le verre ....je pense que c’est le cas de toutes les montres ,mais ,avant ,je n’y prêtais pas attention


----------



## yabr (2 Décembre 2019)

la gris sidéral après 15j perds déjà de son "gris" à certain endroit.

Ah bon ???!!!!  Ça ne me semble pas normal ...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2019)

Aucun soucis avec la mienne


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> Aucun gros dégâts sur la mienne  ,mais j’avoue que j’en suis presque esclave ...je contrôle tous mes mouvement et je retire la watch ,lors de travaux difficiles ....
> Cela dit cadran éteint et éclairage en incidence rasante ,on décèle de microscopiques rayures sur le verre ....je pense que c’est le cas de toutes les montres ,mais ,avant ,je n’y prêtais pas attention



Ah , je ne fais pas attention la montre et arrive ce qui arrivera


----------



## Vanton (3 Décembre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> la gris sidéral après 15j perds déjà de son "gris" à certain endroit.
> 
> Ah bon ???!!!! Ça ne me semble pas normal ...



Normal, peut-être pas... Mais bon quand on est « maladroit et bourrin », forcément... [emoji1]

Sinon l’autre jour mon frère, qui avait laissé sa Series 4 Nike en charge, a surpris ma petite nièce de 3 ans en train de la frotter contre une table en verre... [emoji57] Elle l’avait chipée sur le galet de recharge et elle jouait avec comme avec une petite voiture... Autant vous dire que la gamine a manqué descendre dans le jardin par la fenêtre du premier étage [emoji1] Le résultat sur la montre n’est pas beau à voir... L’écran est salement rayé. Mon frère était vraiment dégoûté. 

Quant à la mienne, je ne sais pas ce que j’ai fait mais j’ai deux défauts assez étranges... Une fine ligne brillante en haut qui semble sous la vitre saphir, un peu comme si elle se décollait de son support. C’est dur à décrire. Et une tâche assez étonnante, qui semble là encore sous le verre saphir, dans l’angle inférieur droit. Ça ressemblerait presque à une bulle d’air dans l’épaisseur du matériau, mais ça n’y était pas au départ. On dirait un genre de petite fissure interne ? Je ne comprends pas trop, elle n’est jamais tombée et n’a pas pris de choc particulier.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2019)

La vitre saphir protège quand meme beaucoup plus que la version alu de la watch .
J'ai la mienne depuis mai 2019. et aucunes rayures .


----------



## Vanton (4 Décembre 2019)

Bah écoute là je suis assez déçu... Autant ma Series 0 était comme neuve après 3 ans, autant la Series 4 semble moins bien vieillir. Je tenterai de faire des photos avec une bonne lumière.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> Bah écoute là je suis assez déçu... Autant ma Series 0 était comme neuve après 3 ans, autant la Series 4 semble moins bien vieillir. Je tenterai de faire des photos avec une bonne lumière.


C'est une gris sidéral ?


----------



## Vanton (4 Décembre 2019)

Gris sidéral ? Ce sont les alu qui sont gris sidéral et elles n’ont pas de saphir. Non non c’est une version inox argent avec saphir. Les deux d’ailleurs : mon ancienne Series 0 qui n’a pas bougé et mon actuelle Series 4


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> Gris sidéral ? Ce sont les alu qui sont gris sidéral et elles n’ont pas de saphir. Non non c’est une version inox argent avec saphir. Les deux d’ailleurs : mon ancienne Series 0 qui n’a pas bougé et mon actuelle Series 4


Ouppss je voulais dire , noir sideral  , elle a bien un revêtement en plus que les autres il me semble ?


----------



## Vanton (5 Décembre 2019)

La noire, sur le boîtier oui. Un traitement DLC. Mais la vitre est la même quelle que soit la couleur en revanche


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2019)

Je viens de regarder la mienne a la loupe et aucune rayure sur la vitre


----------



## yabr (5 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est une gris sidéral ?


je constate pour ma part,que quand j'etais plus jeune,j'etais beaucoup plus brusque...et mes montres etaient tres rayées...
aujourdhui...j'ai des mouvements plus controlés dirons nous


----------



## yabr (5 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je viens de regarder la mienne a la loupe et aucune rayure sur la vitre


moi j'evite de regarder...n'importe comment,une montre ne peut pas rester vierge de microrayures...
voir simplement le nombre de fois par jour,ou la manche du pull  ou de la chemise,passe dessus....


----------



## Sly54 (5 Décembre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> j'ai des mouvements plus controlés dirons nous


Tu as appris la coordination musculaire ? Bravo !


----------

